# Rome makeup?



## Ernie (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,
  	I'll be in Rome in May and I'm wondering if there are any cosmetic shops or department stores i should go to? Also any interesting Italian makeup companies? anything would be helpful, thanks!


----------



## xasperadastra (Apr 22, 2011)

Roma is big and there are of course a lot of make up stores! I'm not from Rome anyway so I can't tell you where to go! A very cheap but cute italian makeup company is KIKO


----------

